# running away



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Alright guys. For those who might remember previous posts about Odin, how would I go about 're-training' him NOT to run away? Yes accidentally gotten off leash a couple times and took off. The last time was 2 weeks ago and he actually got in someone's yard and preceded to attack his dog. Obviously this is VERY VERY BAD. However the incident was dealt with and he was calm about it, even invited us over to let them 'become friends' sketchy, or not? Anyway, this running away needs to be dealt with, and I think it will help with his confidence and aggressive reactions also. Get a long lead and recall? Are there other methods to try?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't remember your previous thread, but rather than try to train him not to run away, I think I'd be making sure he _can't_, especially since he's already attacked another dog. 

This situation screams "management" to me. How does he keep getting off leash? How can you prevent that from ever happening again? Making sure he's always on leash and that the leash is 100% secure will trump any kind of training you could possibly do, and it will be immediately effective. Training could take some time, and do you want to risk another attack in the meantime?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think this is way beyond what a group on the Internet can help with. You need a trainer to observe him and evaluate him --one that knows German Shepherds.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would also re-phrase your goals in training. Instead of training to "Not run away", start thinking about training: "stay put until released no matter where no matter what". If we are clear in our minds in exactly what behaviour we want (as opposes to what behaviour we don't want), it focuses our efforts into training specific behaviours instead of always trying to prevent behaviours that have been allowed to develop and have become automatic for them.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I would ask myself why does my dog _want_ to run away?

Does he get several walks a day? Does he get enough play time and enough exercise? Does he get any mental stimulation such as regular training?

What is so bad at home that he has to escape, or what is missing at home that he is trying to satisfy?

Your dog should love being around you so much and be so happy in his environment that he would never run away unless there was a bitch in heat nearby.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I can only echo what CastleMaid said. It's incredibly difficult to teach a dog NOT to do something. My dogs, for example, don't know to "not run away", but they do have rock-solid recall*, obey commands at a distance*, and don't get more than about 20 feet from me if we're off leash. Work with a trainer to teach these behaviors, specifically the solid recall. 



*Well Rocky's gone deaf now so he doesn't actually do those things anymore, but on the flip side he can't get above a slow stroll.


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Odin went missing last year, and I was finally able to identify and find him this past august. He was with a family, but severely mistreated and now has aggressive tendencies. We've been working through each problem individually, and now I believe this is the next step. Tha ks for the advice y'all, and I would have no issue with a trainer, I'm just tight on funds, college student with a full-time job. So Google, YouTube and you guys are my reference for now. What would be the best way for recall training? Inside he does fine, but he's very distractable


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You need to have something on you that he wants more than anything else. Always work the recalls on leash so that you can correct him and make sure he comes to you. Don't ever actually use the command unless you have a way of getting him to you (correcting). Each time you say "come" and he doesn't, you teach him that he doesn't have to listen.

Practice recalls at distances away from distractions he's comfortable at. This won't get fixed in weeks, it will take months.

Make sure to get a martingale type collar, one he can't slip out of. So either a prong or a choke or a martingale so that the collar constricts when the dog starts to try to pull away and can't slip out of it.

Just make sure you always have the greatest treat ever (might be people food) on you when working these. Or a great toy that he wants to play with more than he wants to explore or play/fight with a dog somewhere else. You have to make it worth while for your dog to stay by you or come to you.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

martemchik said:


> You need to have something on you that he wants more than anything else. Always work the recalls on leash so that you can correct him and make sure he comes to you. Don't ever actually use the command unless you have a way of getting him to you (correcting). Each time you say "come" and he doesn't, you teach him that he doesn't have to listen.
> 
> Practice recalls at distances away from distractions he's comfortable at. This won't get fixed in weeks, it will take months.
> 
> ...


I agree with this completely. And, never call him to come for something unpleasant (anything he doesn't like). Make every recall a stunning great reward time for a long time. This will not work overnight.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree that you need to teach the recall ('come').

I missed what your obedience instructor is recommending and how well he's doing in class? What are they recommending? 

NEW! Recallers 5.0 | Susan Garrett: Dog Trainer, Agility Champion, Owner of Say Yes Dog Training


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I think this is way beyond what a group on the Internet can help with. You need a trainer to observe him and evaluate him --one that knows German Shepherds.


Any good trainer can help you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I think this is way beyond what a group on the Internet can help with. You need a trainer to observe him and evaluate him --one that knows German Shepherds.


double post sorry


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sounds great guys, I am not under the impression this is an overnight success sort of thing, and I do know it will take a while to get him where he needs to be both socially and behaviour-wise as well. 

I am not in classes with him, mainly because he will not tolerate other animals under any circumstance, and private lessons are too costly as of now. So I've been doing a ton of self help, and it's been slow, but working. He's seriously improved since I brought him home.I'm super pleased with the progress he's made, such as not pottying in the house, his sub. Urination has slowly but surely been less frequent, and he actually does a wonderful down-stay when I'm getting his food and water ready. As well as sit-stay while goog in and out of the door.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How much exercise and mental stimulation does he get each day?


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Exercise is a good hour walks every couple days,  and mental stimulation is playing in the house together when I come home from work every day, using basic command training, sit, down, stay, here,. We have a squeaky man toy that he absolutely adores, tug of war, find it games etc. I'm in school part time, and I work a full 37-40 hours a week so this is the best I can do at the moment. Because of his aggression towards other animals, I can't take him to a dog park and let him run around


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

However: the other day Brian accidentally left the front door open and instead of running down the road, Odin just stood in the doorway, half in half out. Of course Brian ran up and closed the door, but he had a chance to bolt, and he didn't


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kat72 said:


> However: the other day Brian accidentally left the front door open and instead of running down the road, Odin just stood in the doorway, half in half out. Of course Brian ran up and closed the door, but he had a chance to bolt, and he didn't


Good Boy!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The late Barker Sisters were trained to sit when ever the leash was dropped. That came in so very handy!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A couple things...

1. I would not focus on his past. Recalls and training a dog to stay within a certain area that isn't a physical barrier can be difficult for any dog. On the other hand there are many dogs with a past history of abuse and mistreatment that are lower drive dogs less prone to wandering and happy to be glued to the owner's side regardless of their past. Just examine this problem for what it is - unless Odin is physically restrained, he won't stay put.

2. I would also not be too worried about why he's leaving or why he's not staying. Again, this varies dog to dog. Just because a dog will wander does not mean that dog is not getting proper exercise, love, and care at home. My heartdog would wander all day if I allowed him to, but I don't. He doesn't give a crap about treats or toys and I don't stress him out or bore him doing loads of training that's not run for him. I just make sure he can't get out of my yard and everyone is happy.

3. That leads me to suggest focusing on proper management as the top priority. Definitely work on recalls, being able to call your dog off if he takes after prey or another dog, and keeping up with training in general so that he maintains a desire to work with YOU and be present near YOU. However I would not rely solely on this training to prevent a dog from wandering, especially a dog with a history of doing so and now a bite history attacking another dog. You got very, very lucky there. Your dog should be confined withing a strong fence or even leashed inside the fence if necessary (yes, I've had a dog that required being tied up even inside the fence). Every time he runs away it is a huge reward and interrupts the progress you might be making in your training. Some dogs will need to be managed/confined their entire lives. There's nothing wrong with you or your dog if he cannot be trusted to not wander away if you accept the responsibility to keep him safely confined.


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you for that. I have an appointment with a vet for a fulll medical work up to make sure his aggression isn't physically based, as well as a private lessons with a behaviorist to start off, and I've enrolled him in growl classes. Not to socialize but to help me learn how to handle it. Since then, he hasn't gotten out, and now that I have a crate for him,he hasn't had accidents In the housefor a good three weeks . I worry sometimes that it's something I've done, or might have done to cause this but your post definitely eased my mind, so thank you again. I've taken the steps (I hope) in the right direction to get him back on track so I can officially get him started on CGC training. A long road ahead, but progress grows every day


----------



## SimonC (Dec 16, 2020)

One tip that's always worked for me with my dogs is to have 2 different recall words. One that is just casual use "I'd rather if you came over here now" (for me this is the word "c'mon") but it's not really a big deal if they don't come. It's a request. It's rewarded with something simple like a single kibble, some head scratches, or just a heartfelt "good boy". Then there is the really real recall (for me this is a sharp "come here!") which means you absolutely must turn around and come this second. Use a long leash to train this so it can be enforced at various distances around various distractions etc. Reward it with the best possible thing for your dog.

I say "c'mon" a zillion times a day but I only say "come here!" when training and then actually use it maybe a few times a week? With practice, your dog will still come most of the time to the casual recall, but there isn't that training setback if they don't.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is a 6 year old thread.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

"I am not in classes with him, mainly because he will not tolerate other animals under any circumstance"

old thread but ....his dog never should have been off leash under any circumstances. Dog only got walked every couple of days, student plus a 40 hour work week, non-committed owner, this was a disaster waiting to happen


----------

